# Crypt leaves curling ?



## BWood (May 2, 2007)

The leaves on my Wendetti "Tropica and Blassi are curling. Plants still growing, not melting, still green (or Bronze) Just curling.
Recent changes to the tank are slightly higher temp. (just put in Discus)
Started using Prime for a water conditioner (does this stuff bind nitrate ?)
Before these changes they were doing just fine -
B


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Crypt leaf tips curl when nitrates are elevated.

They should straighten out over time when either they get used to that nitrate level or the nitrates go down. It's not particularly harmful.


----------

